

Developers: Are you spreading malware when you code? - mattmichielsen
http://www.builderau.com.au/news/soa/Developers-Are-you-spreading-malware-when-you-code-/0,339028227,339298050,00.htm

======
mattmichielsen
It's amazing how many programs are still made with Delphi.

